# photo gallery



## R^3 (Aug 28, 2004)

www.fixedglance.com/category.php


----------



## Artemis (Aug 28, 2004)

Beautiful pics and a nice website good work matey, although some comments and not just a link would be nice.


----------



## R^3 (Sep 12, 2004)

a lot of new pics


----------

